# Red Color Head



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello

My Red color Head Hen

Hope you like it

Regards

Mahmoud


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

This type of helmet crest are rare


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a hen she looks exactly like yours but she is black. What kind of breed is it?


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

that is a short face moorehead


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

aslan1 said:


> I have a hen she looks exactly like yours but she is black. What kind of breed is it?


Hello

this is Color Head Pigeon

The Moorehead has more feathers in the head and looks like Jacobin pigeon 

Note: Moorehead photo is attached

Thank you all
Glad 2 be with you


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

avian said:


> This type of helmet crest are rare


I think you are right in breed name, it seems to be the "Helmet" pigeon.

Helmet pigeons are said to have medium face, short face, plain-head and crested varieties.

The local name could be "Color Head" indicating the helmet type dolor design


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

the Helmet pigeon has colored spot on its head don't has full colored head 
kindly see the attached Helmet pic











Best Regards
Mahmoud


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

it is a short face moorehead. The short face does not have the hood like in the picture. It is a different breed. It is not a helmet. A helmet's color stops at the bottom of the eye. Helmets do not have a 'bib' like the short face moorehead


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Actually you are both right.

The breed is called Konigsberg Colored Head. In the US it is called the Moorhead Tumbler. There are 5 other Moorhead breeds than this one, including the Posen Colored Head, which looks just like your birds except they are clean-legged. They used to be flying tumblers, but now they are mainly for show. Originally they are medium-faced, but now it is classified with the short-faced tumblers.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

egpigeon said:


> Hello
> 
> this is Color Head Pigeon
> 
> ...


This Moorhead is the Schmalkalden Moorhead, or Mane Pigeon  But it isn't the only kind of Moorhead pigeon.


----------

